# St. Louis Ribs



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Cooked a couple of slabs. Did the 3-2-1 method. 1st the rub and smoked 

for 3hrs.Then applied butter, brown sugar, and honey. Wrapped for 

2 hours.Then applied 1 with bbq sauce and the other with a pineapple, 

coconut mango,tequila sauce for the last hour. I will tell you the one

with the pineapple sauce was incredible. I will be trying this at the

next cook-off.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

those look nice very moist awesome!looks good!! dam i'am hungry now!


----------



## flounderchaser (Aug 20, 2005)

Perfect!


----------



## Will32Rod (Dec 17, 2011)

Very nice, I would hit that. Go to love those crooked boned ribs. Actually those look good compared to some I have seen at the store.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

look good...
I'll take either rack NOW!
way off subject, but if you get a wald hog...
take the whole rib section w/ loin/backstrap meat still on and 
roast the ribs over mesquite coals
turn and baste liberally w/bottled Italian salad dressing till "fall apart tender".
we've done alot of pigs that way... so good!


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

I tried the 3-2-1 method for the first time sat. I've heard about this method and never bothered with it.
But i'll tell you what, they came out really good, still falls off the bone but still intact as u cut them. I'm going to continue to do the 3-2-1.


----------



## DawgFish (Jun 24, 2004)

Is the last 1 hour wrapped?


----------



## ROCKSPRINGS HUNTER (Dec 14, 2008)

3-2-1 method

3hrs.- unwrapped on smoker
2hrs.- wrapped in foil on smoker or you probly can put them in the oven
1hr.- unwrapped on smoker


----------



## bronco75 (Jul 4, 2010)

what temp are yall cooking thses at?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

probably 225


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks really good Redman.

If you like the pineapple flavor you should give Texas pepper jelly a try. They have a pineapple habanero thats really good on ribs. http://www.texaspepperjelly.com/jelly.htm


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Those look very moist and look delisious. Congrats! Making me hungry now!!


----------

